# Review: Aldi Sonic Scrubber



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi there guys,

Today I purchased an Aldi Sonic Scrubber detailing tool, it was £9.99 and thought it was worth a punt at that price. So I got out my APC (10:1 G101), and had a scrub at my friends alloys that are completely covered with embedded brake dust, which G101 would not shift on its own even at 4:1, with the use of a pressure washer too!

Here is the wheel before any work (after cleaning with G101):










So, I sprayed on the 10:1 G101 and got to work with the small head:










Brake dust is coming off nicely! Very impressive.










With every hit, more and more of the embedded dust was removed:


























Until it was all gone 










Next job was the rubber:










Agitating:










After washing off:










After doing two sections of the wheel: 










Imagine how great this would be when combined with IronX :doublesho

All in all, a fantastic tool at a great price.

Benjamin


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's impressive!

I see your friend's prone to 'close kerb parking'......

Oh, what's the jeweller's screwdriver for?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got one of these, fantastic little tools


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

slim_boy_fat said:


> That's impressive!
> 
> I see your friend's prone to 'close kerb parking'......
> 
> Oh, what's the jeweller's screwdriver for?


Its painful to watch! Sure its a big car, but every time he just gets closer to the kerb until both wheels are grinding, then stops :doublesho

The screwdriver... I was doing some work to my car, and when I came over to try this out I just brought it with me


----------



## Aldoo (Feb 24, 2014)

Im painting some brake calipers next week - is this something you'd recommend using to clean them or would a steam cleaner and old fashioned chew on be better?
cheers


----------



## paddyred (Jan 4, 2014)

I got the same thing from Halfords for £14.99 but it was free on 3 for 2 when I bought some other stuff. It would be ideal when used with either G101 or some other degreaser for brake callipers. Personally I would use the scrubber to get the worst off then use the steam cleaner to get into all the little crevasses! Its always edges/corners that aren't cleaned properly that cause peeling!


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

What is sonic, vibrate ?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Send your friend to Mr wheel refurber!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Can any of these be bought with bigger heads, cant see wheels taking a while!
Happily buy one with a bigger head


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

possul said:


> Can any of these be bought with bigger heads, cant see wheels taking a while!
> Happily buy one with a bigger head


Not bigger heads, but different grades and shapes of heads are available.

We bought one of the same, but different brand different colour; same device though exactly.

Great for cleaning bathroom grout too !!


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

I use mine for doing round the badges on the car little bit of polish then wax work it well in brings them up really well


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

defo going to get one of these


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I've just bought this and there is no instruction to differentiate the heads - anyone got any ideas??


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought one last week, yet to use it tho.


----------



## CPM1 (Jan 20, 2013)

AS BO. I used the pointy conical shaped head to carefully agitate the crap out of the seams on my wife's leather seats. It did not scratch the leather with careful use.


----------



## octaviatsi (Mar 28, 2014)

Currently available on eBay for £4.99 delivered which is a bargain. Shipping cost was £4 so only actually cost £1- really can't be making any profit on it...

Here's the brush descriptions from mine:

General Purpose Brush Head (small black and yellow brush)
- all round cleaning for dashboards, wheels and other surfaces

Soft Brush Head (small yellow brush)
- gentle cleaning for removing bugs and tar spots from paintwork

Wide Brush Head (large yellow and black brush)
- wide surface area for carpets and upholstery

Tough Brush Head (black conical brush)
- tough cleaning for wheels and engines

It's not an amazing brush but gives good results with a little time and effort. At £5, it's a steal!


----------

